# AMTRAK high speed derailment



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I must admit, I kind of wonder if there is any connect to terrorism. My guess is no, but...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...s-over-interstate-washington-state/960946001/

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I have been telling you guys about future trouble at Atlanta Airport and a pending AMTRAK Train Derailment for months ...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would not surprise me if the muzslimes had a hand in it.

There are dead victims, just announced.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> I have been telling you guys about future trouble at Atlanta Airport and a pending AMTRAK Train Derailment for months ...


I knew I knew YOU ...... you were in that movie Unbreakable! :devil:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just putting this out there.

We report, you decide....:tango_face_grin:



> FLASHBACK: ANTIFA TERRORISTS Sabotaged Train in Olympia 3 WEEKS AGO - Today Train Wreck Kills 6


FLASHBACK: ANTIFA TERRORISTS Sabotaged Train in Olympia 3 WEEKS AGO - Today Train Wreck Kills 6


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would like to tell you what I would like to do to those ANTIFA bastards, but I can't.:violent::violent:


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> I would like to tell you what I would like to do to those ANTIFA bastards, but I can't.:violent::violent:


Just not voting liker them in midterm election would satisfy me SOCOM ( Voting Democrat or Turd Party or Lie-bertarian like Antifa )


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed, wrong thread. Senior moment.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Considering the track was just "upgraded" from 45 MPH freight, . . . to 90 MPH passenger, . . . 

My first guess would be just bad track, . . . with some gubment inspector checking it out sitting in Starbucks.

It was the inaugural run, . . . maybe shoulda been done at 60 instead of 90.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard the track isn't damaged. Looks like some one was going to fast. Idiot tried to drift the train around the corner.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Heard the track isn't damaged. Looks like some one was going to fast. Idiot tried to drift the train around the corner.


Wait... are you saying that you don't drift passenger trains every chance you get? I thought everybody did that...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Panicked ANTIFA Website Deletes Article About Sabotaging Train Tracks in Olympia After Derailment - Read It Here


Panicked ANTIFA Website Deletes Article About Sabotaging Train Tracks in Olympia After Derailment -- Read It Here


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just read they think something might have been on the track.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My guess would be that it was a dumb attack by the driver, I think that he was doing about 80 MPH entering a curve.

DUPONT, Wash. (AP) - Federal investigators in the deadly Amtrak wreck want to know whether the engineer was distracted by a second person in his cab as his train hurtled into a curve at more than twice the speed limit. Three people were killed Monday when the train barreled into a 30 mph zone at 80 mph and plunged off an overpass, sending rail cars plummeting onto a busy interstate highway south of Seattle.
https://wtop.com/national/2017/12/officials-why-was-train-in-fatal-amtrak-wreck-speeding/


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As some for you know My second retirement was from A Class 1 rail road. Having worked many derailments over the years you lean little truth comes out of the NTSB.. Upgraded track or not the train was going way to fast for the curve. Modern day Passenger trains are equip with suspensions that allow it to take curves faster than freight. But not twice as fast. the crew on any railroad is required to be qualified on that track they run on. That means they have to know the track. Exceeding the speed restriction is common to make up time , it happens in freight and passenger rail all of the time. 
Not realizing where they were,side tracked ect they where flying low. Way to fast. No way one earth a curve like that was meant for 80 Mph. Like they always do NTSB will sugar coat it . We get bit and peaces but never the whole story.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another insight on AMTRAK. One thing they leave out is the cost you pay due to higher freight cost. When AMtark runs on freight rail as most of it does. The railroad ends up eating a lot of AMTRAK costs and has to often hold up freight for AMTRAK.

"For the past 46 years, Amtrak's operating deficit has continued to grow despite the fact that the subsidies have also gone up year after year. Amtrak currently receives about $1.4 billion in government subsidies per year but is projected to lose $227 million this year alone."

Watch: It?s time for ?the great Amtrak experiment? to end ? here?s why ? TheBlaze


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I must admit, I kind of wonder if there is any connect to terrorism. My guess is no, but...


NTSB and the railroad Track inspectors knew in a very short time why the trail derailed. In a case like that not hard to figure out.
The only thing they really need to nail down is why it was going so fast. Then in a back room they get together and figure out ,
what the reports are to say and then make it fit that statement.


----------

